# Heat for Loft (Electric Oil Heater)



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

I know some of you, maybe most of you, don't heat your lofts. But, it can get down to the single digits and occasionally below 0 ferinheight in Indiana. I was considering putting an radiant electric oil heater in our loft. The heater has a thermostat, so it will shut down when warm enough. I thought that would be the safest type of heater to use. I would install in such a way a pigeon can't get on top of it. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, I live 20 miles west of Chicago, and I have never used, nor would I recommend using Heat.
(I start Breeding in December, no problems)
The Pigeons actually handle cold much better then the heat. 
I believe the Cold is a loft keepers greatest friend, AS LONG AS IT IS DRY!!! 
You would be better served in buying Water heaters, and have a good Lighting system, on a Timer.
Just make sure you feed some corn and hour or two, before the lights go out.
I do use a low level night light, and if you do not have water heaters, a good Drink late afternoon is VERY Important. 
In the cold, bacteria, germs, parasites, are at a min. 
In short, Pigeons prefer it cold ,squeeks in the nest do as good or better then in the Heat. 
But if you must heat it had better be electric.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I heat my loft as it is easier to scrape droppings that are not frozen, and I like to spend time with my birds, but not in freezing temperatures. Also, people have found frozen babies in the morning when hatched in freezing temps. 
I use the oil filled radiator heater and it's great. Get it to where you want it, and it will keep it pretty steady there. You can set it for just above freezing, or a bit warmer, depending on your preference. I just built a cover that goes over it, which attaches to the heater and sits a few inches above it. On the cold nights, the birds like to perch on it. Just make sure the heater doesn't contain any teflon as that is toxic to the birds.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

NO>>>>NO>>>>A thousand times NO......Last winter there was a story in the Racing Pigeon Bulletin...Loft burns down to the ground...30/40 years of breeding gone...Don`t let it be you....Scrape the droppings when the weather is sunny,and a little warm....Don`t worry about the birds health...The germs are frozen,and the birds will not get sick....Alamo


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Alamo said:


> NO>>>>NO>>>>A thousand times NO......Last winter there was a story in the Racing Pigeon Bulletin...Loft burns down to the ground...30/40 years of breeding gone...Don`t let it be you....Scrape the droppings when the weather is sunny,and a little warm....Don`t worry about the birds health...The germs are frozen,and the birds will not get sick....Alamo


 Well put ! Thank you Alamo.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I doubt that happens very often with an enclosed heater like that. It was probably an open heater that straw or wood chips got blown into. The enclosed heaters are pretty safe.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> I doubt that happens very often with an enclosed heater like that. It was probably an open heater that straw or wood chips got blown into. The enclosed heaters are pretty safe.


But it does and will happen. over the years i have heard and read of several people having there loft Burn and lose every bird they had. But still people will heat there loft. More so for there self Not really for the birds. Heated waters are a need in some areas. But heated loft is for the person As breeding can be moved to warmer temps. BUT it is the persons choice. So heat your loft if you need want to.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I use to live in Alaska and the temps would get down in the -30 degree range. I never heated the loft. As long as the birds are clean and dry (no drafts) and had clean food and water they were OK. Water heaters never seemed to work there so I would just change the water (frozen) several times per day.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Not the same thing, of course. But I have another building on my property. Where I have African Grey Parrots in breeding cages (not flying loose), and I heat it with an electric oil heater. 

As for the loft mess of a pigeon loft. I can't speak about that. I can only address any worries you might have about fumes. It has not been a problem for my parrots.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Last year none of my eggs hatched in January or Febuary so this year I;m going to use an Eden Pure I'll have to change the filter every day, but that beats having my babies die.

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...e+%3e+Heaters&utm_campaign=CSE&cid=CSE:Google


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My loft is 12 x 18 with a 2ft walk down the back so the birds can't get to it. I don't think I need to get it hot, just above 25 or so.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have lofts with NO electric....Have had pigeons since 1983....NO birds have died because they froze to death....I bring warm water to the lofts....Now,1 mile from my home....Break the frozen ice out of the water container...I buy them at Wall-Mart....Put the warm water in the container...Put my feed in the tray,and head back home...If it`s warm enough,birds go out to fly,while I clean up....Very simple...Alamo


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

To keep problems away I don't breed my birds in winters.
In dec and jan my pigeons also give infertile eggs cuz' I don't use artificial lighting. Only 3 out of 10 eggs hatch and those which hatch hold good until they're 10-12 days old and can fit well under their parents for warmth. When they grow big and no longer fit under parents they can't keep up their body warmth and freeze to death if I don't heat my breeders section. I've lost many many squabs over the years to cold even with heater because maintaining loft temp steady could be a trouble. In my attempt to keep it in check I've once cooked 18 of my finest breeders to deaths. That's shameful,I know. Adult lone birds can endure but breeders and squabs as they consume more (cold) water when feeding young in winters could feel the cold.
When I need to breed my birds in winters or otherwise too I use an electric heater of 1000-1200 watts placed in the middle of the loft not aimed in any direction but towards roof. Loft is wrapped up in plastic sheets and vent is covered with a gunny bag or thick cotton cloth unless temps drop and heater doesn't help.


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

I had heat in a loft years ago, when i was raising Jacobin's, mostly for my comfort as i spent a lot of time in the loft.. only thing i saw was it cost me money.  I was in northern ontario at the time, so it got down in the lower 15F. I did have birds loose a toe nail or so.. when it was minus 10f. But over all the birds did just fine.. I used a 220v baseboard heater, and you know at times when cleaning, found burnt/blackend shavings in it.. so even those are a fire hazard. I was lucky, but after a couple cleanings, the heat when byby.. the birds never even blinked at it.. took it in stride.. 

I found an example of what to do for water, if you have electric to the loft, hook up an aquarium heater for the water drinkers.. supposed to work great.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

This accident didn't occur because of a heater, but it does show what can happen when you have a fire in your loft.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Holy mother!
Wow... Think of the poor birds what they had to go through!


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

Those pictures are my biggest nightmare, I ran electric out to the coop but wont use heaters again, just to afraid of an unexpected fire.. not good..


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I agree with the Noooo's. Not just for the reason of fire, but heat according to the weather causes moisture no matter how small the heated temperature. That is why you can see your breath when you breathe out in the cold. Noooo heat in my loft, that is what long underwear is for!! lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the wiring is okay, and the heater is safe, then it shouldn't be a problem. Using unsafe means of heating are dangerous. For that matter, even a water heater, or those dog bowls that you plug in can be dangerous, or the ilights you use to breed the birds early, but many used them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL, it is NOT just about Fire safety. Any one that has trouble raising young in the dead of winter has the length of day to short, stressed out, or very Young Breeders or a very poor Loft design. 
Letting your loft go "Frigid" for a few months HELPS you birds Health.
I LOVE the Winter because I can see how my Birds seem to do better in the Cold.
Less Bacteria, germs, reduced or no Parasites. 
I see some People understand, but so many more have no Clue.
Last Jan. I had Rollers Hatch and successfully raise their First round with NO extra lighting. ( I was not even trying to breed in this Loft!) No losses.
I you have problems Breeding in winter you had better look at your management, PERIOD.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Then why do so many come on here saying how their babies froze to death? What are they doing wrong? Or are their breeders bad parents?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It could be feeding the wrong feed for winter, You need to feed..... LOTS OF CORN.... Dampness, to short of photo period. Stress, (odd number of sexes ect.)
Breeders that are to young ect. 
It has nothing to do with drafts..... If you think pigeons are sensitive to drafts(ventilation) you need to start keeping Hamsters.
It has been below 40 F. the last few days and I have two fans that are blowing out on High. for all intents and purposes ALL my Pigeons are OUTSIDE 365 days a year. 
If you are using Lighting you are failing unless you have a low level "Night Light" on 24/7, even if you do not add light, (which if you care about your birds you should) This prevents a Parent from getting"caught" away from the nest when the lights go off.
With out knowing each case it is hard to tell.... BUT I guarantee you. if you lose Young in January, or the Cold Months, it is YOUR failure not the cold, or the Birds fault. The fact that Pigeons do better in Cold then in the heat is NO longer a question to me. BUT every one will doubt it, and I have no Idea why......


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If your breeding early in the year(Jan/Feb),you need feed cups in your nest boxes....Parents ONLY have to get off babies to get a drink....Put the cups right next to the bowl,so mom can just lean over and eat....No babies will freeze/die this way....Alamo


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Depending on temps and age You can and will lose young birds. AT about 5days to ten days old Young birds get to where the parents can not cover them well.And are in early stages of pind feathers. So Breeding time there is a chance. But a good loft You can have som control on inside NIGHTIME temps with out heat. Then Far as winter. That is when More desease shows up. As Good sunlight and warm Helps stop desease. As several deseases are just none exsistant in warmer months. When loft management should be keeping the loft dry Holds down sickness. Lighting is good to use for early breeding But back years agoMany never used it. But did not bred as early And did not raise as many early birds. BUT did OK Heat is an option for early breeding IN the colder areas. AND a comfort thing for the humans. Some place here in the US people wait until late feb or early MARCH to pair the birds. Others pair right after thankgiving. . LOFTS will burn. And results are bad when they do. But Houses burn. So using heat is your prefurence. But use caution and be smart. I never used heat. Lost a few young birds. But over all never real bad.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Alamo said:


> If your breeding early in the year(Jan/Feb),you need feed cups in your nest boxes....Parents ONLY have to get off babies to get a drink....Put the cups right next to the bowl,so mom can just lean over and eat....No babies will freeze/die this way....Alamo


I do as Alamo described and I do not lose babies either due to cold temps. I have had young die on me, rare though and usually in the 1st few days, but that is nature at work. Parent animals of all types sometime abandon young and give all the attention to a healthy sibling. I think nature tells the birds that there is something wrong and it was not going to survive anyhow. My opinion


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Although I have never done it, Alamo's Idea of the feed in the Nests is a Good One. 
By the time the Squeeks are to big to be covered by the Parents they are very Cold Hardy.
If you Heat your loft, you had better Plan on doing it till almost April, and leave it on with out fail.. I have had many Poultry people have the heat go out in the Middle of Winter, and that can be a Disaster. The Birds have built up no tolerance for the Cold. 
I will continue letting the COLD Winter Sterilize my Lofts.
BUT always remember, they must be acclimated to the Cold and managed right.
A wishy washy heat setup could be a disaster waiting to happen, coolish and DAMP is Pneumonia waiting to happen 
DAMP is the Enemy NOT Cold.
As far as Drafts go lol. A WIND might be an issue but Air flow? Never!
Last year, I had a 4 year Old Homer Cock that sat 6 inches from one of my exhaust fans. ALL WINTER. 
If they are acclimated properly they LOVE the cold.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If a Person is really worried about Winter breeding, one way to insure success is to discourage double Clutching, which will allow your Pairs to focus on one set of Young at a Time. Another tip, if using standard size nest fronts, and nests is to fill 1/2 of the space with a cardboard box filled with straw or news papers.
I sometimes forget most people usually use a standard size nest box. I do not.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm only just checking back at all the replies. I really appreciate all the input. I believe, at least at this point, I'll leave the loft unheated. However, I did just finish insulating the floor, roof and walls. That will at least cut down on drafts. If we get some ridiculously (single digits, sub-zero and windy) days, we'll just bring the pigeon inside for the evening. It's just one pigeon. He's not much worse than when you're trying to potty train a dog, and much smaller poop.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You really should think about getting him a companion. Pigeons live in flocks with others. It must be very lonely and unnatural for him to live alone. Having a mate to nest with is very important to them.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> You really should think about getting him a companion. Pigeons live in flocks with others. It must be very lonely and unnatural for him to live alone. Having a mate to nest with is very important to them.


Yes, very important. We're going to get him a companion very soon. I should have the loft 100% complete in the next couple of days. That was the goal before getting additional bird(s).


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I heated my loft the first winter and all it got me was a ton extra work and too many birds. The heat for me stimulated breeding all year round. Even if seperate, the hens still lay too much. I left fake eggs as well but found they laid more when heated. This year, they are separate and no heat. They look great.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great. Hope you will share pics with us.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Heater Idea*

Many of you have much larger lofts, but for someone with a smaller loft, my son and I came up with an idea for a safe way to provide a little warmth. When you're hanging Christmas lights, have you ever felt the heat that comes off the bundled lights? Even a smaller string with perhaps 10-20 lights produces some warmth. We thought we could mount a large can (i.e. coffee can) with the bottom cut out up in a corner of the boxed portion of our loft. We'll stuff a small string of lights into the can, then mount a computer fan at one end to push the warm air into the loft. All of this is low voltage. I don't know that we'll do this at all, but thought it would be a relatively safe way to provide some small amount of heat. The boxed, enclosed part of our loft is perhaps 60 cubic feet and insulated. Something like this mounted up in a corner I think would provide a little corner to go to. I've seen experiments where people have tried to set a tree on fire by overloading it with lights. They used 1,000s of lights and never got the tree to ignite. I don't think a small string of 10 lights or so would pose much of a threat.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

How about cutting the toe out of a pair of battery heated socks, and making a birdie sweater? Sorry, I thought it was funny!! Hee!!


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

pigeonjim said:


> How about cutting the toe out of a pair of battery heated socks, and making a birdie sweater? Sorry, I thought it was funny!! Hee!!


If my son was to see your comment, he would say "let's give it a try".


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Forget about heating your Loft. Wanting to heat the Loft shows a lack of understanding of what conditions Pigeons do best in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of people do heat their lofts. People who have pet birds and who also want to spend time with them. Nothing wrong with that, if you use a safe heat source. Do you have to? No. Does it hurt to heat it to be able to enjoy your birds? No. You don't have to keep it all that warm either. Just above freezing, and you don't have to worry about water freezing, or cleaning a loft in near zero temps. There are lots of safe heat sources out there. Each to his own.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Lots of people do heat their lofts. People who have pet birds and who also want to spend time with them. Nothing wrong with that, if you use a safe heat source. Do you have to? No. Does it hurt to heat it to be able to enjoy your birds? No. You don't have to keep it all that warm either. Just above freezing, and you don't have to worry about water freezing, or cleaning a loft in near zero temps. There are lots of safe heat sources out there. Each to his own.


Thanks for the response, Jay3. We made our little heater using Christmas lights, but we opted to use it to keep the water from freezing. So far, it has worked with temps down in the teens. Supposed to get down to single digits tonight. We used a 100 light set, still wrapped tight. Take a look at the pictures here (the top, most recent set) https://loft060814.shutterfly.com/pictures#editPictures:albumId=28 It's putting out just enough heat to keep the water from freezing. I'm sure the metal base for the water container is really contributing as it's absorbing the heat well. Some how, it's actually keeping the water above the metal part of the water container from freezing too (so far). Again, it's not HOT by any means. Just keeping it thawed. There's a wooden divider in the box to restrict the heat to just one end of the box. We may put another set of lights under the other end and cut a vent to allow some heat into the loft. It's not going to keep the loft really warm, but perhaps just put out enough for a little comfort spot.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can put a 40 watt bulb in there instead of the Christmas lights, and that works. Also, some use the heated water bowls that they make for dogs. 
Those lights will never throw enough warmth to even feel it inside the coop.
I have used the reptile heat emitters, they work great, don't throw any light, just a nice warmth. And you can buy them in 40, 60, 100, and 250 watt bulbs. They are nice to aim at a shelf or perch for when they want a little warmth, and they don't shatter like the heat lamps do. Those heat lamps can shatter and cause a fire. Also, some of those are now made with teflon in them, and using those will kill your birds, as they let off a gas.
If using the reptile heat emitters, you also need to attach a screen to the front so that the birds can't hit it, as it gets hot.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's the heat emitter.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Here's the heat emitter.


Thanks, Jay. That looks a little better than my Christmas light deal. . We'll be heading to the pet store this evening.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

WilliamH4 said:


> Thanks, Jay. That looks a little better than my Christmas light deal. . We'll be heading to the pet store this evening.


i would go for the 250 watt
i tried the smaller ones and didn't put very much heat out, for a loft anyway....
i bought them on ebay really cheap.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

fishbone said:


> i would go for the 250 watt
> i tried the smaller ones and didn't put very much heat out, for a loft anyway....
> i bought them on ebay really cheap.


Thanks, Fishbone. I looked on eBay and Amazon. We have the Amazon Prime deal, so they'll even get it to us in a day! Think that's the way to go.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know how large of an area you're trying to heat. The emitters won't heat a loft either, but I used the 250 watt to aim on perches or an area where they could hang out.

The radiator heaters work well if you build a cover over it. They can perch on top of it, but the cover doesn't get hot.


----------

